# Confused about which fruits/veggies to eat



## stoptheqtip

I was officially diagnosed with IBS-D a few weeks ago and have since been trying an exclusion diet, knocking out milk products (bummer cause I LOVE milk and have always had acidolpholus) and tomato products (double bummer cause I eat a lot of pasta with red sauce) and have been trying to find things to eat OTHER than carbs (white bread, white crackers with peanut butter, rice cakes with peanut butter, sourdough toast, plain bagels, etc). So *I've been doing a lot of research on which fruits and veggies I should and shouldn't eat and am feeling kind of overwhelmed by the information out there.* I want to be able to *eat healthy, eating enough fruits and veggies, without having to worry* about running to the bathroom 5 minutes after eating them (I know you know what I mean). Maybe someone can help sort me out from your own personal experience? :-/As someone who suffers strictly from IBS-D:• I read that berries are good to eat, but on another site read that berries are high in insoluble fiber and should therefore be avoided.* Soooo to eat berries or not?*• Apple sauce is good but eating an apple raw is not . . . true, not true? (*And why?????*) Can I drink apple juice?• I was so excited to find the Mott's Medley's drinks that include a veggie serving (cause I'm not a big veggie eater) but then read somewhere that most fruit juices are bad for people with IBS-D..... *any personal experience with the Mott's Medleys or fruit juices?* (_I'm also asking because the one I really like has carrot juice in it and I read carrots are good for IBS but I hate eating carrots so I thought if I could get the carrots in a fruit juice then it would be tolerable . . . . )_• Grapes are supposedly bad to eat in their raw form yet I have no problem drinking red wine? Why would this be?• *What about nuts*? One site I read said they were a good source of SOLUBLE fiber and another site said they were too hard to process in their raw form. I eat a LOT of peanut butter for the protein and because I feel like it's kind of "binding" so it helps me out but I read that super fatty things should be avoided . . *. so why does PB not give me any problem?* What about almond butter? Do you think that would be okay to try? • I read I should eat a banana a day, that they are also "binding", but then I read somewhere else that the opposite was true. *So should I eat a banana a day? * (Anyone who does this who finds that it actually helps?)• I am not a HUGE veggie lover but I really do love green beans, which is good because I read that they are good for IBS.* I keep finding lists of veggies to avoid so which ones should I eat?? *• I read I should avoid gas causing veggies and Potatoes were listed but I thought potatoes were one of the ones we should eat?! • Has anyone tried Aloe Vera juice? Is it gross? Do you think it helps?I'm sorry for the length. It's been frustrating because before this, I was already a picky eater and dating a pickier eater, so NOW as I'm trying to sort out what I can and can not eat and ways of getting healthier, it just seems like it's all very contradictory information. I just spent a week with my BFF who has gone all organic and vegetarian and I can hardly eat ANY of what she eats so we had to make separate meals all the time and she didn't understand how things that were good for you, in general, could be so mean to my body (to put it delicately lol). She seemed to get frustrated by how little I could eat which only makes MY frustration worse because, as I'm sure you ALL know, it's incredibly frustrating to figure this out! I just wanna scream!Thank you for listening! I look forward to any suggestions and advice you have!!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Everything depends on which food compounds bother you, and how many grams you may tolerate (most people tend to tolerate small amounts of the types of carbs they are sensitive to)Unfortunately every single food has good compounds and bad compounds and what may be generally healthy can have compounds that bother IBSers.Apples (and pears, peaches, cherries, plums, apricots) all have sorbitol in them naturally.Cooking these fruits get rid of the sorbitol so cooked is often OK (or canned) where fresh, dried or juices can be bothersome.But only if sorbitol bothers you.Berries tend to be low in sorbitol, and well balanced in the fructose to sucrose ratio, so may be OK, but all fruit will have some fiber. You don't need to avoid all fiber (insoluble or otherwise) but you might want to limit quantities, or do a juice.Bananas also are low in sorbitol and good in the fructose to glucose ration.Aloe juice can be bitter, and the more bitter it is the more stimulatory laxative it has in it.However a lot of this depends on exactly how sensitive you are to fructose.Small amounts of high fat foods as part of a meal may be OK if the overall meal isn't over your fat tolerance level. So eating a Tablespoon of Peanut butter in a sandwich.may be OK, but large amounts of nuts or fried greasy food may not be.Potatoes are low in some of the sugars that make some veggies problematic, but are high in resistant starch which bothers others people.Here is a link about fruits kind to the intestines.http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t042600.asp#T042601Here is a discussion of high gas vs low gas foods.http://www.endowsec.com/pated/edtgs12.htmHere is a low fructose diet, so you might start with recommended veggies on the list but avoid the cabbage family ones if they cause you gas.http://john.toebes.com/diet.htmlGenerally cooked veggies are easier to tolerate than raw ones.


----------



## ziggy7

here is a good link for IBS http://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmmy advice would be to avoid all fruits, beans and nuts atleast till your stomach is healthy. vegetables and animal products are what you need to repair your stomach.i think one of the reasons for so much confuseion and different opinions is the fact that lets say you ate some meat and broccoli along with pasta and you would get terrible gas from it.now lets say you cut the carby foods out no pasta and just ate meat and broccoli well now you would get zero gas from it.bread, pasta, carby refind grains will give you terrible gas when you combo them with fat,meat or some vegetables like broccoli. however it is possible to eat some grains if they are prepaired properly here is a link explaining how.http://www.westonaprice.org/food-features/497-be-kind-to-your-grains-and-your-grains-will-be-kind-to-you.htmlby the sounds of it you wan't to eat vegetarian like which can be ok if done properly but note: no form of vegetarian is safe for growing children or pregnant or nursing moms but anyways you will need to be eating a whole lot of pasture raised chicken eggs and raw milk is good too unless you can't handle dairy but some people who are lactose intollerant can still drink raw milk so its worth a try.now also if you are vegetarian i also want to make sure you are not eating any soy because the soy industry through marketing has tried very hard to get vegetarians to eat it but you do not need to eat this toxic plant to be a vegetarian. soy will prevent healing of your gut and do many other health hazzordus things so remember to avoid all soy even soy lecithin.anyways a vegetarian diet that would be good enough for IBS i think it would be something likepasture raised chicken eggsgrass fed unsalted butterhard feta cheese note: even people who can't eat dairy some can eat the most hard cheeses like feta but not any soft cheeses or other dairy.broccoli, calliflower, bell peppers, celery, (cucumber not pickles the vinegar hurts the gut)also never cook with olive oil only cook with butter. and only some brands of olive oil are ok for your vegetable like greek salads but it will be trial and error finding one thats ok. they are be prepared differently. also olive oil and maybe grape seed oil are the only vegetable oils that are ok.as soon as your stomach is healed you can start testing new foods. raspberries i find are the best berry to eat much better than any fruit. when testing a new food make it only 1 food and give it atleast a week of testing and how you feel before it's accepted. this may be hard because some foods taste soo good and you can want them to be ok even when there not.also remember to never over cook your eggs if you eat scrambled eggs take them off the cooking pan as soon as the liquidy parts are gone and don't let them sit for an hour eat them right away. and fried eggs are good with a liquidy yolks.also this way of eating will send you into ketosis where your body feeds off of ketones its normal and healthy but the first time you enter it for a few weeks you will feel crappy here is more info on ithttp://www.biblelife.org/ketosis.htmnow eggs will be the main thing healing your stomach you will be eating alot of them everyday and i hope that just this 1 animal product will be good enough to heal it but if you can eat some other non vegetarian foods like cod liver oil it would help alot but also make sure you get a good brand of cod liver oil.also theres lots of healthy foods in that first link i posted but it's non vegetarian. also if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## stoptheqtip

Wow, thank you so much for your detailed response







I'm not really vegetarian cause I eat chicken and some fish, but I've always been that way and also usually eaten more breads/starches than anything and have been trying to add more fruits/veggies into my diet but then it seems like whatever I try only backfires because it sends me running to the bathroom So eggs are generally ok? I do love me some scrambled eggs! I will be very careful about how I cook them. What is it about olive oil that is not good? I always thought it was a good thing to use and then one night I was out with my boyfriend's family for dinner and ordered some pretty plain pasta made with a lemon and olive oil sauce and omg it was almost so embarrassing. I just told them I was gonna throw up and ran. But ya know . . . so it was probably the olive oil that set me off? Thank you for all the links! This is really helpful!


ziggy7 said:


> here is a good link for IBS http://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmmy advice would be to avoid all fruits, beans and nuts atleast till your stomach is healthy. vegetables and animal products are what you need to repair your stomach.i think one of the reasons for so much confuseion and different opinions is the fact that lets say you ate some meat and broccoli along with pasta and you would get terrible gas from it.now lets say you cut the carby foods out no pasta and just ate meat and broccoli well now you would get zero gas from it.bread, pasta, carby refind grains will give you terrible gas when you combo them with fat,meat or some vegetables like broccoli. however it is possible to eat some grains if they are prepaired properly here is a link explaining how.http://www.westonaprice.org/food-features/497-be-kind-to-your-grains-and-your-grains-will-be-kind-to-you.htmlby the sounds of it you wan't to eat vegetarian like which can be ok if done properly but note: no form of vegetarian is safe for growing children or pregnant or nursing moms but anyways you will need to be eating a whole lot of pasture raised chicken eggs and raw milk is good too unless you can't handle dairy but some people who are lactose intollerant can still drink raw milk so its worth a try.now also if you are vegetarian i also want to make sure you are not eating any soy because the soy industry through marketing has tried very hard to get vegetarians to eat it but you do not need to eat this toxic plant to be a vegetarian. soy will prevent healing of your gut and do many other health hazzordus things so remember to avoid all soy even soy lecithin.anyways a vegetarian diet that would be good enough for IBS i think it would be something likepasture raised chicken eggsgrass fed unsalted butterhard feta cheese note: even people who can't eat dairy some can eat the most hard cheeses like feta but not any soft cheeses or other dairy.broccoli, calliflower, bell peppers, celery, (cucumber not pickles the vinegar hurts the gut)also never cook with olive oil only cook with butter. and only some brands of olive oil are ok for your vegetable like greek salads but it will be trial and error finding one thats ok. they are be prepared differently. also olive oil and maybe grape seed oil are the only vegetable oils that are ok.as soon as your stomach is healed you can start testing new foods. raspberries i find are the best berry to eat much better than any fruit. when testing a new food make it only 1 food and give it atleast a week of testing and how you feel before it's accepted. this may be hard because some foods taste soo good and you can want them to be ok even when there not.also remember to never over cook your eggs if you eat scrambled eggs take them off the cooking pan as soon as the liquidy parts are gone and don't let them sit for an hour eat them right away. and fried eggs are good with a liquidy yolks.also this way of eating will send you into ketosis where your body feeds off of ketones its normal and healthy but the first time you enter it for a few weeks you will feel crappy here is more info on ithttp://www.biblelife.org/ketosis.htmnow eggs will be the main thing healing your stomach you will be eating alot of them everyday and i hope that just this 1 animal product will be good enough to heal it but if you can eat some other non vegetarian foods like cod liver oil it would help alot but also make sure you get a good brand of cod liver oil.also theres lots of healthy foods in that first link i posted but it's non vegetarian. also if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## stoptheqtip

Thank you Kathleen M so much for all these details and links! I wish there was just some test I could take to find out how sensitive I am to fructose or sorbitol or fat or anything else ya know? These links are going to be very useful. Thanks!!


----------



## Kathleen M.

There is a hydrogen breath test for fructose.Sorbitol, if you have a day you don't care about, find a low carb "energy bar" or meal replacement that has a bunch of sugar alcohols in it (like 20+ grams) and if that doesn't bother you, you don't have to worry about it.No good test for how much fat other than if you run to the bathroom right after any sort of deep fried or greasy food, but hard to test out how many grams it takes. Although doing the general healthy food guidelines (like 30% or less fat per meal) should for most people with small portion sizes be fine. The larger the meal is the more it activates the gut and unfortunately a lot of our fattier meals tend to also be large things (like a Thanksgiving feast).


----------



## ziggy7

stoptheqtip said:


> Wow, thank you so much for your detailed response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really vegetarian cause I eat chicken and some fish, but I've always been that way and also usually eaten more breads/starches than anything and have been trying to add more fruits/veggies into my diet but then it seems like whatever I try only backfires because it sends me running to the bathroom So eggs are generally ok? I do love me some scrambled eggs! I will be very careful about how I cook them. What is it about olive oil that is not good? I always thought it was a good thing to use and then one night I was out with my boyfriend's family for dinner and ordered some pretty plain pasta made with a lemon and olive oil sauce and omg it was almost so embarrassing. I just told them I was gonna throw up and ran. But ya know . . . so it was probably the olive oil that set me off? Thank you for all the links! This is really helpful!


your welcome and eggs are great unless your allergic to them but you would know if you were.i find scrambled eggs with feta cheese and unsalted butter to be my perfect food i eat about 4-10 eggs a day and as for the olive oil it's confuseing some olive oils are ok to eat with your greek salad while others will hurt your gut. and i find it's a bad idea to cook with olive oil.also i just remembered that the suppliers for a brand of olive oil could always change so one day your good brand may all of a sudden give you problems.and as for fat intake it really depends on alot of things and on how it is prepared. egg yolks are always good because they are always fresh from an egg and also smooth butter with lactic cultures should always be good too and can handle being cooked fairly good.so some good fats vs bad fatsbutter = goodvegetable oils = high riskchicken & turkey skin = goodfresh fish like sushi = goodfish eggs = goodchicken eggs and im sure other eggs too = goodcod liver oil = good though some brands may not be as goodcheese = good, however lactose sugars are what cause problems if you have a problem with the most hard of cheese like feta then you most likely can't eat any cheese.any meat that is cooked alot left in the oven for along time or say a crock pot it's fat dripings = badthe fat on a steak = goodbut remember if you eat bad grains like pasta or bread then you can't eat any fat. but if you eat healthy and even some healthy grains like brown rice then fat can be ok to eat with it also here is a list of my perfect foods ones that never cause problems and help heal my gut. and my post is at the bottom of page 1 and more on page 2 at this link. but when your stomach is healthy this strict of food limitations is not required.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/119213-cant-seem-to-be-able-to-enjoy-any-nice-food/hmm i should add sushi and fish eggs to my food list i am sure i could eat them but am unable to get any xD also there is more vegetables i can eat but i couldn't think of any at the time i wrote it and too much fiber hurts my gut so i can only eat low fiber vegetables.also if you are worried about weight gain or something by eating more fat don't be i lost 150 pounds of fat and gained 60 pounds of muscle eating like this and going to the gym. ketogenic diets are great healthy and natural ways to lose weight and gain muscle but it will just take you to your healthy weight. so if you are already at your healthy weight then you will just lose about 10 pounds worth of water weight. and in order to be in ketosis you can only eat a max of 20 grams of carbohydrates per day not counting fiber.


----------

